# PLL pattern recognition sheet. Marked headlights n blocks etc. (As seen in Bad's vid)



## rishidoshi (Dec 28, 2010)

Hey guys
I've made a small little excel (and pdf) file after watching badmephisto's PLL Recognition video.
I have sketched the recognizable patterns and made them in a customisable, printable format using excel. here's a sample...





The original excel file is available for download on *my blog.*
This is obviously intended for people who are starting to learn the PLLs.
Kinda replacement for the marker pens used by many of us to mark these patterns 
Please comment & share.
Cheers!

EDIT: Just for the sake of completion, 
a video on how to determine the direction of corner swap for *E perm* 
_No voice in this as i shot it using a mobile camera which was held in my mouth lol _


----------



## oll+phase+sync (Dec 29, 2010)

I believe this really can help recognition (the yellow sqares didn't help me much) 

I would in addtion mark (may be with one arrow) the way a block/layer starts moving, that helped me a lot to distinguish similar cases. But that obviously depends on the algs one learns.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 29, 2010)

Ah, that's pretty nice!
I like how the corners are "star'd in" when they're not moving.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 29, 2010)

Very good. I found these patterns on my own when learning PLLs and I'm sure many others did as well. I'm unsure as to whether finding the patterns myself was beneficial at all, thoughts? Either way I'm loving all the teaching stuff you're releasing.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks like you're after Badmephisto's crown as the best source for speedcubing beginners.


----------



## cuberr (Dec 29, 2010)

This is so incredibly helpful. I just started learning full PLL and was slightly confused by looking at just the arrows.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome! It feels so interactice.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Dec 29, 2010)

My friend Spencer Thompson is also just now learning full PLL, and is finding some of the recognition a bit much of a handful at first. I'll be linking him to this


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 1, 2011)

oll+phase+sync said:


> I would in addtion mark (may be with one arrow) the way a block/layer starts moving, that helped me a lot to distinguish similar cases. But that obviously depends on the algs one learns.


 Good idea. i used to mark those x and x' rotation arrows for A and E when i was learning. (hence put that notation image for rotations  took a while for me to get the x,y,z right)



StachuK1992 said:


> Ah, that's pretty nice!
> I like how the corners are "star'd in" when they're not moving.


 i like ur signature. 



Cyrus C. said:


> Very good. I found these patterns on my own when learning PLLs and I'm sure many others did as well. I'm unsure as to whether finding the patterns myself was beneficial at all, thoughts? Either way I'm loving all the teaching stuff you're releasing.


 thanks buddy. btw i think its good u found them on ur own. stays deep rooted in it. 



Godmil said:


> Looks like you're after Badmephisto's crown as the best source for speedcubing beginners.


 Hell no! but i do like ur comment. i drifted into this fantasy world for a minute. but then i saw my times  lol.

thanks everybody for your nice comments. i appreciate them all !
cheers!


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 8, 2011)

btw apart from these, are there any more patterns that you guys use to recognize the perms? if so pls share.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 8, 2011)

I think some people recognise A perms by opposite colours, but looking for headlights is probably more beginner friendly.


----------



## rishidoshi (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi everybody.
I just made a little video for determinig the corner swap direction for the E perm.
We all know the logic behind it. I just made it in a video format for the sake of completion. 
It is edited in the Original Post. Please share with newbies 
thanks.


----------

